

Is LinkedIn down? - swapsmagic
https://www.linkedin.com/

======
lostbit
It was on maintenance with a neat parking page (Sit tight).

------
jachreja
Not for me, no sir/madam.

------
7beersonthewall
Who cares??? :)

